# Ok I did it.



## Paymaster (Apr 9, 2005)

I went to Wal-Mart today and they had a Clearance Sale on a Minolta DiMageZ1 Digital camera 10x optical zoom , 3.2 mega pixel. I got it for $156.00 . Has software for loading pictures and software for editing and printing pictures. Did I do OK? I also bought and extra card that will hold 218 pictures. The one with the camera holds 20. I really want to get into digital photography and didn't want to spend too much before I learned or found out if I had a talent for it.


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 9, 2005)

Doesn't sound like you did bad.  I have an Oly and love it!  Get out tomorrow and practice with it!  You're gonna love that digital!


----------



## jay sullivent (Apr 9, 2005)

i got a cheap Samsung that i payed 90 bucks for. it does the job. i'd like to get a nicer one sometime soon.


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 9, 2005)

Sounds like you done real good, though we'll have a better idea once you start posting a few pic's....   

Bring'em on...


----------



## leo (Apr 10, 2005)

*Not familiar with the minolta*

but with a 10 x optical you can't go wrong   



enjoy

leo


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 10, 2005)

A fine camera at a great price.

Also saw an OLY 750 on sale at HHGreg for $199.

Jim


----------



## Augie (Apr 10, 2005)

Sounds like you did real good. I've got $350.00 w/tax in my Sony CyberShot 5.0 mp, and it only has a 3x zoom.
I also set it at 1.8 mp because I can get more pics and just as good quality, imo for the pics I shoot.
Start practicing, and show us some pics!


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 11, 2005)

I used it a good bit yesterday after Church. I think I am going to like this camera. I went to Wal-Mart and printed a couple of 4x6's and they were great. I will load the software tonight and start learning more about re-sizing and what ever, so I can start posting. The zoom is something else, But will need to use my tripod alot for this.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 16, 2005)

*Here we go!!*







Picture is a Trout Fly I created and named for a Grandson of mine. Ethan's Hen.


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 16, 2005)

Nothing wrong with that picture!  Neat way to name the fly also!


----------



## leo (Apr 16, 2005)

*Great pic Paymaster*

Congrats

I sent you a pm

leo


----------

